# Troy Stetina: Speed Mechanics



## SloeGin (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

How do you feel about this book for improving speed and technique?
Do you recommend this book or are there better ones for improving speed?

Thanks


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 23, 2012)

It has some good exercises but the only thing you need to improve speed is to just practice A LOT. Put in about 1000 hours of intense metronome practice and you'll be around the average shredder speed.


----------



## skeels (Oct 23, 2012)

I used to take lessons from Troy and his material is solid. 
Recommend.


----------



## Overtone (Oct 23, 2012)

I had a couple of his books (I think that was one of them) and they were great for developing because it's a good escalation of difficulty over the course of the book.


----------



## 74n4LL0 (Oct 23, 2012)

I used this book a lot.
Really raccomended


----------



## DaemonRage (Oct 23, 2012)

Troy's Speed Mechanics book have been my bible for more than 15 years. Highly recommend. I still use it and the exercises on a daily basis.


----------



## SloeGin (Oct 23, 2012)

Cool. Thanks guys!
Book ordered


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 24, 2012)

Troy has some of the only method books I'll actually use when teaching. Fantastic material. 

And if you're just looking to improve your speed than you can't get much better than Speed Mechanics.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought a few of his books a long time ago (Speed Mechanics was one of them). If you've never even seen a guitar this book can take you a long way.

Most importantly there are a lot of text explanations to improve a player's musical vocabulary, which can inform further learning. Troy's explanations of physical movements are very good as well, which can make it easier to make sense of discussion (or interviews) with other players who talk about technique.

I'm not a fan of quasi-random patterns as a method of teaching scales in small chunks, better to actually learn the real scale, for example. However the book is a solid recommendation!

Also, Troy is/was a competitive cyclist! Who knew? 

Recommended!


----------



## skeels (Oct 24, 2012)

Man he's a freaking great player too!

Look him up- he's got some sweet video lessons online IIRC.

I think I was his only student who was heavily into weird death metal back in 1986.


----------



## AxeHappy (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> I'm not a fan of quasi-random patterns as a method of teaching scales in small chunks, better to actually learn the real scale, for example. However the book is a solid recommendation!



Speed Mechanics doesn't teach any scales. He has a scale book for that. 

As well as Metal Rhythm/Lead guitar Volume 1 and 2. 

Speed Mechanics is 100% purely about getting your speed faster. That's all it teaches. Which is a lot more than most people think, obviously, but that's it.


----------



## SloeGin (Oct 25, 2012)

Fretboard Mastery and Speed Mechanics have become my Bibles now  Amazing books!


----------



## ROB SILVER (Nov 10, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> It has some good exercises but the only thing you need to improve speed is to just practice A LOT. Put in about 1000 hours of intense metronome practice and you'll be around the average shredder speed.



What he said.

I got Speed Mechanics years ago, and I would really recommend it.

Ultimately though, there is no magic to getting faster. You just have to spend a lot of time with your metronome.


----------

